# My mice



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

I picked up a lovely trio of female mice at Harrogate. At the moment they are just named after their colours as I haven't thought of any good names yet!

Chocolate









Blue









Champagne


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Lucy said:


> I picked up a lovely trio of female mice at Harrogate. At the moment they are just named after their colours as I haven't thought of any good names yet!
> 
> Chocolate
> 
> ...


sorry i cant see photo hope this work to see them


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I can see them fine! Blue looks black, but they're all lovely mice.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love them all! Something about the pied marking just makes the color seem to pop... which is why I'm horrible at breeding selfs, I love pied too much!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Are you sure it's champagne? Looks argente to me... :?:


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

The colours are just what I have been told so I am not totally sure. The blue definitely looks blue though!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Blue is Definately blue, never did get my hands on them to see whether the Cham was a Cham... Can you check her under colour Lucy? If she has a blueish under colour she is argente.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely mice BTW


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm agreeing with argente on the last one though it could be a really dark champagne I guess.

I Love the blue pied! sooo sweet!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, I think she is probably argente. She doesn't have a blueish under colour.
Thank you, what does a blue pied look like. Apart from the obvious!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, I think she is probably argente. She doesn't have a blueish under colour.
Thank you, what does a blue pied look like. Apart from the obvious!


----------

